# Picked up a Wyler Precision Level and Need Info



## jimbob (Apr 29, 2013)

I picked up an excellent condition Wyler Precision Level made in Switzerland the other day. The lighting makes the level apper a little blotchy. I did some internet searching and it appers to be the same level as the Wyler #63. Measures 7 7/8" long X 1 3/8" high X 1 1/8 wide. Does not have #63 on it but below the info tag it's stamped FV. 

After going to 4-5 internet sites including Wyler about the only difference in this one and the # 63 model is the new ones come in a wooden box and this one is in a heavy leather case. Also no one is listing prices except one site and I believe that was Precisionlevel.com. They listed it for $997.50 plus shipping!!!! 

On the Wyler site it's listed as a Shaft Spirit Level. So does this mean it can be used for both flat and shaft leveling? Such as on a lathe.

Can they really be getting this kind of money? I have included a couple of photos and if anyone can give me some info it would be appreciated.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep, they do get that kind of money for precision levels. Fred Fowler company markets for Wyler and carries that same level I believe. Seems I have see one before. I have one of their inclinometers:




They get almost $1800 for that, and their levels are pretty expensive when you get to that level of precision.


----------

